# Unusual colored Pigeon brought to me today



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...

I just thought you might get a kick out of this one...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a 'Ritz Cracker' under his Tail there...Lol...




Anyway, someday I wanna have a 'Mo-Hawk' like this...

But for me, it would take lots of 'wax'...I am sure...!


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL...oh Phil, what a little sweetie Did someone actually bring you the cockatiel? What are you planning on doing with him/her? They make wonderful pets and I think you would love to keep it unless you can find the owner.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Are you going to keep him?

Wonder if he would like any of your wonderful pigeon "techniques?" mmmm?

He's a cutie and looks like he has personality plus!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh Phil! You lucky devil! A cockatiel .. and looks like a Lutino to boot! Darling little birds as I'm sure you know.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, Mr. Squeaks, Brad...



Thank you...

Lol...

Well, some people in the city south of here, 'Henderson' had seen this little fellow in their yard for several days, and the Bird is VERY friendly and prefers above all else, to be a 'Shoulder Bird'...

He does not like being touched, and will scold with vocalizations and beak gestures of protest, but the Beak gestures are gentle pecks with no bites...but gladly steps up onto a finger and proceeds then to head for one's shoulder.

I gave him the full tour, him on my outstretched index finger, introduced him to each Pigeon in here, and, he is just hanging out on my File Cabinet top on a towell.

If I leave the room, at first, he would start making calls that seemed anxious, but so far we are getting it worked out where I can leave the room and he is fine with it.

I told him that if I were going to leave the place itself, I would let him know, otherwise, I am just going to another room and it is no big deal.

So, was someone's Pet, for sure I think, but who went 'wild' and has been wild/feral some time I guess...the guys said it had been seen in their neighborhood for some time.

I asked them if they would make some fliers and post them on phone polls and so on, and to forward inquirys to me in case someone has lost him.

I will check the newspaper Lost and Found also.

He flies well, is agile and graceful in flight...and seems to be accepting of the Pigeons in here, while the Pigeons are pretty wary of him!

Lol...


Now, too...I am seeing some 'yellow' poops...with green in them, and I am wondering if he is a little ill maybe...so, maybe it will be Mr 'Berimax' for him and his occasions of me offering Water.

He has eaten some small Seeds, a little Ritz Cracker ( I thought the Salt might benifit him) and drank quite a bit over the first hour of being here, then more after...

Plumage is very nice, and he has been spending a lot of time preening...alert, and acting very 'at home' all tolled...

I do think he went hungry there for some days...maybe more...


What are some good food things for these guys? Any tips? ( I will 'google' too...) 

Otherwise, I have no idea what I will elect to do with him! - beside let him hang out in here and be part of the fun...he seems content and comfortable and easy with it all...and is a very nice little Bird in every way.

I just brought him a little Jar Lid of small Seeds, and holding for him, he got into eating pretty seriously and is still at it, so...he should have a nice full Crop here shortly...





Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Phil,

What a pretty baby. I have a pet cockatiel, his name is Wally...........these birds don't just eat once a day but should have food available at all times because they will "snack" all day. My bird will eat shredded carrots and finely chopped up broccoli,,,,, there are other things they will eat, it's just my little finicky baby won't  
They love safflower seed and sunflower seed but I buy my food at Wal-Mart.......it says "Cockteil Food" on the package. And of course they shell their seed and sort of chew them, but you probably already know that. LOL
They do get frightened VERY easily. One minute they are perfectly fine and then something can set them off and they just go off flying like something crazy and pay NO ATTENTION to where they are flying. 
When I have my Walley out, I try to be very quiet, make no sudden moves and he's ok MOST of the time. 
Can't think of anything else right now. Here's a video of my baby if you have time to watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufNgYu84_JM


PS: One other thing Wally likes is scrambled eggs. If you've searched already for information, you probably read about the "night frights" that they have. Everything and nothing can set them off and they start trashing around in their cage which is obviously VERY dangerous, but I was thinking that if you don't have this baby in a cage, especially at night, if it were to have one of these episodes during the night in the dark, it could be very dangerous for him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a darling little surprise. Looks like he/she has made itself quite at home.  

Hope he is not sick.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, hopefully, IF he calms down, you might tell him what he's missing by not letting you do your "techniques!"

I would worry if he were "free" all the time that he would decide to go "exploring" outside again?? How do you keep him from leaving??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I wonder about that also. You know I see pics and what not of the big parrots that are sitting on a pole in a house or you can go to a pet shop and they are just sitting there watching the customers come and go. There is no way I would let Wally have free range of the house all day. You just never know what will send them into a tizzy. I fix a glass of chocolate milk every morning and drink out of the same kind of glass. Well, a few weeks ago, I don't know why but when I got a glass out of the cabinet I got a different kind. When I went to stir it, the spoon made a different tone of "clinking" than normal, and Wally went beserk in his cage. If he had been out, I don't know what would have happened. When I let Wally out, it's planned, same time every day and I don't dare use the ice maker, he hates that noise and I pray the phone won't ring, especially the cell phone. That sets him off too if he's out. They are funny little birds, or at least mine is, but I love him to pieces and do whatever I can to keep him calm, cool, and collected while he's out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES Lovebirds! I sure hope that the one Phil has is not that "freaky!" I mean, geez, that poor bird could go bonkers with all the comin's and goin's in Phil's place! I sure hope the new one doesn't mind pigeons!

Of course, if ANYONE could "tame" this one, it would be Phil... 

Would you like to place a wager that you will find the owner, Phil? Let's see, how much do I want to bet...mmmm, let's bet the "sky!" I'll be set for LIFE!   

Thought of a name, Phil??? LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Polly want a cracker?"

"Rauuukkk!"

I say get a silk bandana, eyepatch and a pirate shirt. I think you need a cutlass, too. Might make for a good show downtown for some spare change.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Pidgey, I think you may be thinking of the MUCH larger PARROT...mmm, I can see the confusion tho, since you are somewhat of a "pirate." Bet you have even buried some gold around... 

This little guy probably has an act all his own!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, Pidgey, I think you *may be thinking of the MUCH larger PARROT*...mmm, I can see the confusion tho, since you are somewhat of a "pirate." Bet you have even buried some gold around...
> 
> This little guy probably has an act all his own!


Well, what if Phil isn't that big? Might be a perfect match, you know!

J'ever stop to think about that?

"Arrrrrrgh!"

Pidgey the Pirate


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, you lucky rascal. It does look like a lutino and they are very beautiful. I like the perch you made (for him?). 

We're babysitting a cockatiel, Dean (Smith), for some relatives who are traveling. One thing he dearly loves is a honey bar and sunflower seed but I try to limit the sunflower seed cause they're not good for them. We also give him Kaytee seed for parakeets and another type like you show in the picture with the small white seed that they love to shell and eat.

Our precious Molly who passed away last fall ate Zupreem, and the cockatiel mix Lovebirds mentioned from Wal-mart. It's by Hartz Mtn and we get it in 2 lb bags. We keep that on hand and give it to the pigeons sometimes too.

Personally, I will never have another cockatiel without keeping their wings clipped. Some people may not agree but like Renee said they go bonkers at the least little thing and can crash into a wall as if it isn't even there. They fly very fast. You can pull up different websites that show how to clip them - course, just make sure you watch for the blood feathers.

I think you oughta keep it. They don't need to be flying free outside.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Lovebirds...!


He and 'Jet' DID scare eachother accidently yesterday, soon after his arriveal...it was funny, I was walking from the front room into the Office where most of the Pigeons are, and Jet was on a chest high Bookcase top and I accidentally sort of had them inches awy from eachother for a moment as I was walking by, and they both went 'Oye!' sort of, and flew off in opposite directions...later, they got to meet more easily and are fine with eachother.

Yup, he is a free rover, no cage...and his chow will be 24/7...

I am headed to the store soon, and I will get renewed supplies of Veggies and Greens for us all, and, some Safflower seeds which I ran out of awhile back.


He went up high to sleep, then came back down to 'his' Fileing Cabinet top...where he is now...


Thank you!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, hopefully, IF he calms down, you might tell him what he's missing by not letting you do your "techniques!"
> 
> I would worry if he were "free" all the time that he would decide to go "exploring" outside again?? How do you keep him from leaving??



Hi mr squeaks...!


Oh, he is calm...very self composed and confident...


He just does not like 'fingers' touching him...but he thinks being kissed on the shoulder is okay...so...

He is very happy to climp on TO a finger, he just does not like fingers poking at him or comeing at him unless 'low' for his Feet to grasp.

But he is so nice in how he protests fingers, and his 'bites' are totally gentle scolds, along with some vocalizations about it.


Uhhhh, no one comes or goes unless I either have the transome aperature 'open', or the Office Door open to the Shop, where every day at some point, the Shop Door itself is open to the outside World, so, it is easy to keep anyone in, especially when they are fine to stay in. And he seems to be a 'stay put' Bird so far...

I would guess, that he would be able to come and go outside, on his own recon, if he was happy and liked his situation, and or had a mate and a nest and so on, and if it were a decent enviorment outside to let him try it. But I would not risk it...it is too grim out there for a Cockateil to be trying to live a feral life, if he kept-a-goin'...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, you lucky rascal. It does look like a lutino and they are very beautiful. I like the perch you made (for him?).
> 
> We're babysitting a cockatiel, Dean (Smith), for some relatives who are traveling. One thing he dearly loves is a honey bar and sunflower seed but I try to limit the sunflower seed cause they're not good for them. We also give him Kaytee seed for parakeets and another type like you show in the picture with the small white seed that they love to shell and eat.
> 
> ...



Hi Maggie,


Oh, the 'perch' is one of my well worn old ones for when I get Song Bird youngsters, since they like to perch most of the time...

Pigeons do not usually care much for it of course...


As for wacky-flighty-going-bonkers stuff...I can not imagine WORSE than the Morning Doves!


Yeeeeeeeesh! 

I have to line their Cage top's inside with soft 'egg crate foam rubber' so they do not knock themselves out with those launches and panick-flights they can do.

I am always SO relieved as SOON as I can let an injured or ill one OUT of his convelescent Cage, so they can 'explode' when ever they want in free-rove. Which truth be told, they pretty much hardly every do, once out of their Cages...they get the drift pretty soon about things here and calm down.

They just HATE the feeling of being in a Cage, knowing they can not get away if need be, then when something does scare them, they try to fly off anyway IN the Cage...so...Oye...

They do fine with that, with free-roam in here, free fly...and if they were not good agile close-quarters fliers already, they by golly they get TO be, and soon, too...!

The upper row of windows here, I have not washed them in YEARS, and I will not wash them either...being grimy-opaque allows even the most optimistic Dove, the appreciation that there is for sure 'something' there, so the few who ever bounced off of them in here, did so pretty half heartedly, just to test them out, then did not bother again...so...

They all get the drift pretty soon, that the scene is cool, everyone else Bird-wise is cool, and that there are no worries...I always move 'easy' and low arms anyway...just out of years of habit...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I realize how you feel about cages....................but Wally's cage is his "home" just like my loft is my pigeons home. When he is out, he goes back in his cage when HE"S ready, trust me......... He also knows our routine...he's fine in his cage during the day, but in the AM, he knows it's his time out and he paces and screams until I let him out. Then all is good until about 6:30 or so at night and he knows again that it's his time. He'll come downstairs and "watch" TV or sometimes he goes down to the floor and just walks around and then after about an hour, give or take, he'll get back in his cage on his own most of the time and go to his nighttime perch. He also does not like to be "touched". He will step up on my finger but that's it. When he was a baby and for about a year, he would let us rub and scratch his head, but no more. Tiels love toys also. Wally has a ball that he will attack my husband over if he touches it. When he comes out of his cage, he brings his ball out and puts it on the door. Sometimes he'll play this game where he knocks it on the floor then makes this little squeak and I have to go pick it up and put it back, then he'll proceed to do the same thing over and over until he gets tired of playing........ They are big chewers also, so be ware of that if there are cords or whatever around, if he finds them, he WILL chew them up. Well, anyway, good luck with the little guy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I realize how you feel about cages....................but Wally's cage is his "home" just like my loft is my pigeons home. When he is out, he goes back in his cage when HE"S ready, trust me......... He also knows our routine...he's fine in his cage during the day, but in the AM, he knows it's his time out and he paces and screams until I let him out. Then all is good until about 6:30 or so at night and he knows again that it's his time. He'll come downstairs and "watch" TV or sometimes he goes down to the floor and just walks around and then after about an hour, give or take, he'll get back in his cage on his own most of the time and go to his nighttime perch. He also does not like to be "touched". He will step up on my finger but that's it. When he was a baby and for about a year, he would let us rub and scratch his head, but no more. Tiels love toys also. Wally has a ball that he will attack my husband over if he touches it. When he comes out of his cage, he brings his ball out and puts it on the door. Sometimes he'll play this game where he knocks it on the floor then makes this little squeak and I have to go pick it up and put it back, then he'll proceed to do the same thing over and over until he gets tired of playing........ They are big chewers also, so be ware of that if there are cords or whatever around, if he finds them, he WILL chew them up. Well, anyway, good luck with the little guy.


Well, I can see WHO rules YOUR home, Lovebirds!  They can be little brats! Lovable but brats just the same...

Squeaks is almost the same way...If he wants out, he stomps and does his escalating "cooooOOOOO!! He scatters twigs as his "toys"...he also enjoys pooping in the main walking areas so that, when I'm barefoot, and not paying attention where I'm stepping...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The funny thing about cockatiels is that even tho they can talk and whistle pretty darn good, they have no "homing" instinct. You can train them to respond to a sound or certain movements and they'll do great indoors. However, if one accidently gets outside, every call or movement you've taught them to get them to come to you just disappears and they are long gone. They can fly great distances from what I understand and are very fast flyers.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi lovebirds,


If I had any extra cages at the moment, I would offer him one for his very own, and it could be an 'open' cage and so on, where his Food, Water, branches for perching and Cuttle Bone and so on could be...

I am full up though, and have no extra Cages, and am too swamped with obliges to get about making some more just now...

Lol...


He certainly did fly well in here yesterday when he and Jet scared eachother initially...very graceful flier, and seemed fast, too...


I'll bet they do well for distance, in their natural habitats...if they felt like covering a long haul, I am sure they'd do fine.


He sure is pretty...so 'Yellow', and such a beautiful shade of it, too...well, Yellow AND 'White' also...white Primaries and incidental other feathers...


When I first lived here in Las Vegas, we used to feed the Birds in our backyard, and often had little green or yellow Parakeets, Finches of some kinds, Cockatiels or their kin landing and grazing with the Sparrows and Pigeons and Doves...

In some parts of town I imagine they could manage allright, but winters would be tough on them for want of acceptable greens, and for the cold too of course...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is a lovely bird. I always hate to see a "pet" bird (homing pigeons) all of a sudden show up with ferals. I can't take them in (can't catch them either for that matter) but I try to keep a lookout for them when they're with the ferals. I think Bronson is doing well with the ferals she hangs out with. But where she's been away from her owner for so long, I don't know if he'd want it back if I could catch it.

Anyways, like you, I just look out for it as best as I can.

I hope you're able to locate its owner or that you're able to at least keep a spot open for it when it needs it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Garye,


Well, if no owner turns up, he is welcome to stay here indefinitely of course...

The guys that brought him said they just walked up to him, crouched down, put their hand out, and he hopped on and climbed up to their shoulder. The one guy drove here with him ON his shoulder, and when they handed him to me, I just stuck out my index finger and he walked right on to it...

Ideally, he should have a nice home with someone who has (and is accustomed to) nice Cockatiels already I think, so he can have same species pals, or elect a mate and make a little family...and get lots of attention and so on, or, as he likes anyway. He does actually not seem to want much attention, but seems to like some, about like anyone I think...and he likes to hang out knowing others are near I think.


He, or she, I have no idea which it is!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just wondered how the yellow fellow is doing?  I thought about him when 
we stopped in a local pet shop yesterday (something I RARELY do) as they are going out of business and I thought I might pick up something of use cheap..........I didn't........but anyway, all they have is a couple of snakes and about 6 cockatiels and I swear if my husband wouldn't divorce me, I would have brought them ALL home!!  Most were babies, they were loosing their feathers, looked to be in not to good shape. THAT'S why I steer clear of the pet shops. Can't bear what I see most of the time..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you lovebirds,


(S)he is doing nicely...

Seems right-at-home, signals me in vocalizations or postures ( whicch somehow I seem to get right most of the time) if he wants Seeds that are not handy, or Water if it is not handy, so I oblige.

He likes to be a 'Shoulder Bird', thats for sure...!

So, when convenient, we do that.

He does NOT like it if I open my mouth or move my mouth very much when I talk to him, and he will make a truely viscious mock 'bite' at the Air and then have a 'look' for a moment....so, I have learned to move my mouth minimally when speaking with him!


We do not always 'know' what we are somehow 'saying' in their language...Lol...so, I have had some reprimands, and I am learning...


The free rove Pigeons in here kind of intimidate him a little, but he stands his ground pretty well, but it is just no match, so, if they land or get close to him, he tries to tell them to back off, but they do not oblige so he relents and flies off to some place else.

Thankfully, this does not happem much. And he does not seem stressed by it now, so that's good. 


Got him some veggies and fruit things, and so far he does not like any of them...Lol...got him a 'Cuttle Bone' and he could care less...

He likes the White Safflower Seeds...

...sigh...



Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> The free rove Pigeons in here kind of intimidate him a little, but he stands his ground pretty well, but it is just no match, so, if they land or get close to him, he tries to tell them to back off, but they do not oblige so he relents and flies off to some place else.


Hi Phil,

I'm glad the little cutie-pie is doing well. He has got my attention.  I'm sure he appreciates your hospitality and making him feel quite at home.

Quite a language barrier between the two species, and lifestyles. I imagine the communication is quite interesting to watch, hope they resolve their differences peacefully.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Got him some veggies and fruit things, and so far he does not like any of them...Lol...got him a 'Cuttle Bone' and he could care less...
> 
> He likes the White Safflower Seeds...
> 
> ...



It took Wally a couple of years to start eating carrots and brocolli. One day after me giving one or the other once or twice a week, he decided to try them and now loves them. Go figure!! Oh, they also like peanuts.....


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a website on sexing cockatiels, your little guy looks like a male to me (no tail barring). I may be way off though, I don't own any cockatiels!

http://www.birdhouse.resteddoginn.ca/sexing.php


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,


Thank you...!

I will keep on it, and keep showing him how good they are when I am snacking on them too...

He is quite aware and interested of course in whatever I am doing, in case it is possibly going to be interesting to him.


Hi JGregg, 


Interesting!

Thank you..!

He would seem then on this basis, to appear consistant with a male...lacking the hints of bars or spots on his Tail or primarys...


Turns out he has decided to be more friendly and has ben encourageing me to gently preen and cuddle him in some ways.

Now, he lowers his head to invite head and neck preenings or kisses, and allows me to preen his chest and crop and neck and shoulders and so on.

So, this is good...he is overall quite comfortable and doing well with the wacky scene here.


The Pigeons do not really understand him, but at least are indifferent or are expecting him to be like them somehow...and he gets out of their way when need be with a sharp 'Squak!' of protest or expletive to them...!


I am WAY sensitive to his preening dust...

When he is on my shoulder preening, and does his little 'fluffy-shudder', I can feel it irritating my sinuses and bronchials, so I have to turn away and not breathe for a few moments, or else!


Lol...


Last night, he insisted to perch on my shoulder as I slept, so, letting him do so, he was preening and doing his 'shudder' thing and the fine preen-dust of course came right down on the side of my half asleep face and Oye, kinda nailed me...so, I just set him somewhere else a time or two and finally we all got some sleep...

Otherwise, I had just left him in the Office when I had hit the hay, and he flew in to front room, in the dark, too, ended up on the floor, saying things in Cockateil lingo, so I turned the light on, got him situated on a high-ish place, turned the light off, and soon he was on the bed, and walking up to my shoulder...

Good thing I do not have any Condors or Pellicans I guess...



...sigh...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Phil, now WHY am I not surprised! That's what happens when your nickname is "Dr. Doolittle."  

Sorry to hear about your "sensitivity." That can be a problem...be careful!  

Have you named him yet? He sounds like quite the character!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, Phil, I GIVE UP!!

HOW is your little yellow one?? Do you still have him?? Does he have a name??

Bet you still haven't found the owner, right??? ROFL -- I WIN!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mr squeaks,


Thank you...

He is doing very nicely!


Loves being a 'Shoulder Bird' and likely WOULD be one 24/7 if he could!

He now preens my finger tips or ear or whatever is close, as well as that he likes to be pretend-preened with my finger tips. He likes Wing massages and hugs, and tummy rubs, and forehead rubs...Lol...

Seems like he has figured out how to let me know when he wishes the Seeds or Water renewed, and he will start in with these sharp calls untill I 'DO' refill or renew them!

He does a 'Wolf Whistle' call which seems to have to do with 'I am 'here' where are you?" Or, "I want to be together! So, let me know where you are so I can come there, or, you come here!"


He has decided he is allright NOT sleeping on my head as I sleep at night, and that is good...Lol...

I think in the beginning he may have been feeling a little insecure at night, and for a while there he kept flying in the dark ( and or crach landingsometimes in the dark) to get to where I was sleeping, then walking up on to my head to perch there, and of course this was not comfortable for me, so I kept gently putting him back in the Office, and finally he decided that was allright, so...whew! Glad we got that worked out...

His poops cleared up after a business-week on 'Berimax' in his Water, so, glad of that...initially, he was making 'yellow' flat urate poops, which I associate with Canker, and now they are White and green-brown and look nice and wholesome...little dollups...

Of course the Pigeons are SO much larger than him, he will sometimes snap and snarl the Air to kind of signal his displeasure to them if they crowd him, but thats about all he can do!

I was teasing some of the Pigeons by saying to them, "Look at his BEAK! That Beak could open a Can of Peas for crying out loud! Do NOT mess with him, that Beak could snap you like you were a Match Stick!!!!"


Lol...


But no one listened, or cared, if they did listen.


Anyway, none of the Pigeons try to bully him or anything, it's just if they land on 'his' platform, it intimidates him a little, and sometimes they will peck 'at' his direction in a way, not pecking him, but just toward him, so he clears out with a little squalk of protest or Cockatiel expletive I suppose...

He preens often and has lovely perfect feathers all round...

Flys well, and is very pretty when flying.

Looks like a small Parrot when in flight...very elegant and l-o-n-g...


Best wishes!

Thanks for asking after him!


Camera is not handy at the moment, but maybe later today I will make an image or two of him and post.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

What a cute update on the cockatiel, he sounds like a charmer and they all are They do pick up the wolf whistle really well and they are also very demanding and shrill at times when they want something I had two cockatiels for 17 years each.

I'd still be a little careful though with the pigeons and the cockatiel. His beak may be strong and sharp, but as you know, the pigeons are much larger and heavier. One well placed wing slap from one of them would send him reeling and possibly crashing down a wall in a slump. It's just a word of caution because the pigeons in time, might decide they don't like him anymore and if they become too accustomed to him, they might get territorial and they would win in a fight ultimately.

Also, I keep going back to past memories too, in regards to diseases being spread between pigeons and members of the parrot family. I seem to recall reading that it's not advised keeping the two species together as they easily pass things between themselves. This would be more of a concern likely for the cockatiel, picking up something from the ferals than the other way around though.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Phil - you definitely have a buddy but he needs a name! Glad he's not using your head as a pillow anymore.

Brad, 17 years (each) is a long time. I know you still miss them.

Our little cockatiel guest is still with us. The other morning I was in the kitchen and heard, clear as day "You're a pretty boy" ..... and continued to hear it for at least 10 minutes. He can whistle the Carolina fight song and other cute stuff.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, Maggie,



Thank you...


I bet a good Wing-chop would send him into next week pretty well...!

I do not see this happenning, since none of the Pigeons regard him as a threat or even an annoyance...just some might make a gesture to him to suggest they want the Seeds there on the platform and not to crowd them, ( these are anyone's Seeds really, which is how the several Seed Bowl locations work for the free-rovers, ) and he gets, it and lets them.

I refill these Seeds often, ( since this platform is kind of in the middle of things here) and too, he flies over to other areas and eats Seeds there to, so, it all works out allright...and he never feels like 'they' were eating 'his' Seeds, nor vice versa.

The only territoray any of them have, is maybe the high night roosts they elect, and these are variable anyway, and no one ever seems to squabble over these locations, and he has never shown any interest in roosting where they do.



Disease wise, he was seemingly thin and a little ill ( poops typical of Canker or Trich, ) when I got him, but seems very healthy now. Muscular in fact...

The free-rovers in here are all healthy, or else I'd Cage them till they are, so...

Should be allright.

No choice anyway! In that matter...they all have to share the same space...

If I get an extra Cage, or when I make some Cages next, I will see if he likes it at all, as a come and go kind of thing. It would have to have an entrance just right for him, and yet small enough to keep the Pigeons out!


Huh, gal on the Radio just now, saying right before Mt. St. Helens went "Kahhhh-Booom", all the Birds around there all flew off and kept-a-goin'...like they did when the Tsunami rolled in...or will do before big Earthquakes usualy...


Eeeeeeesh, that reminds, me, the 4th of July is hard on the ferals here...so many of them end up flying in the dark and getting hurt. I hope there is a full Moon, or close to it, for them to see by..


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggie...so glad to hear you still have Dean (at least I'm assuming that's Dean). He sounds like quite the character!

Now, Mr. Phil...I will make an assumption that you are going to KEEP the Cockatiel? I know you have "bonded."

You usually name your birds right away...WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE COCKATIEL? Having trouble thinking of a name? Do you want to start a contest? Mmmm? Nosy minds would really like to know...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Shi, yes, it is Dean. Don't know how much longer they'll be gone but that's ok with us because we really love the little guy. He is so sweet.

Phil, what do you call him when he comes around you? BTW, is there any danger of him flying out of the work area? Cockatiels have no homing abilities at all. I think they get frightened and just take off and when they get tired that's where they land. They are extremely strong fliers and can wind up in another county. I know you believe in the pigeons being able to fly freely but have you thought about clipping the cockatiel's wings. They can do very well that way and it could prevent him being hurt flying into the wall or something. Of course, I know nothing about your set up and trust you completely in doing what is right for him because you're that kind of person.  I know one thing, if we ever do get another cockatiel we're going to keep him clipped. I have too many memories of our Molly crashing into things before we had hers clipped.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mr squeaks, Maggie,



I have not thought of a name for him...and really, it is rare that I do name anyone unless I figure they are going to stay..! and he is going to stay of course...so...yup, I should get a name for him...

I have not let anyone outside unless I carry them out, far as outside goes, for some weeks now. So, little Cockatiel buddy has the front-room and the Office, same as everyone else.

I take 'Jet' out for her to continue to get her social time with the wild ones, but she is friendly and lets me carry her out there. Oytherwise she'd fly out for these social times, like she had been.

No one gets to go into the Workshop presently, and I keep the door to it closed to make sure.

I guess I call him 'Kiddo', or 'Spud' or 'Bubba' or 'Little Bug', or 'Mr. Yellow Bird'...but I will think on the name-thing and see what occurs to me. He knows when I am talking to him, and no names are needed, really.


Hmmm, I wonder what he calls me?


Lol...


Phil
el v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

....Daddy? My hero?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi mr squeaks, Maggie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, please don't call him "Bubba." That's my 17 yr. old Scottish Fold cat's name. He was named when I bought him because the owners said he would sit and watch football with them!

Personally, I've found that when I'm having a problem with a name, I just wait and suddenly, a name will "pop" in. Of course if you concentrate and ask him "mentally," you might "hear" a name in your head. Has happened to me... 

I'm sure he has a "name" of some kind for himself...that he can translate into "our" language... Let us know...


----------

